# halloween costumes....



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

classic! blues all the way!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought blue was a girl? Hmmmmm this i gonna take some research but i vote Blue...


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

How about neither big guy


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

just be yourself.. thats scary enough!!! HAHA!! HIGH FIVE FOR BEN!!!:behindsof:behindsof:behindsof only kidding


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Haha lol i never thought of that... Blues!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

old man!

I'm gonna be Clint Eastwood, dirty harry lol just kidding, I dont do trick or treating anymore, although we are being invited to walk around with some friends on halloween while they do trick-or-treating.
maybe I'll just walk around in my hunting clothes and my bow with me lol!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

maybe you should go as an old librariar with the chains on your glasses and look down on people lol idk just a random idea after seeing your glasses like that in the old man pic.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone who passes up free candy is crazy!!!!!! but definatly blues


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i steal my brother and sisters.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

string snapper said:


> Anyone who passes up free candy is crazy!!!!!! but definatly blues


anyone who passes up a night of bowhunting for free candy is crazy!!


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> anyone who passes up a night of bowhunting for free candy is crazy!!


yah well its a bit harder for me i dont own any land and have to drive 1 hour to get there i wish it was easyer to hunt.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

string snapper said:


> yah well its a bit harder for me i dont own any land and have to drive 1 hour to get there i wish it was easyer to hunt.


lol. I would make the drive


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I started to wear a hockey mask and carry a chainsaw around.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

Its easier to hunt for candy:tongue:


----------

